
California City Confiscates Toilets from Homeless Residents - kushti
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/sep/08/anaheim-homeless-toilets-confiscated-public-health-crisis
======
sschueller
Wow, like using a portable toilet is some sort of luxury. Have any of these
council members ever used one?

------
mnw21cam
For those who were wondering, it appears the the word "porta-potty" means
portable toilet. Portaloo.

~~~
zzalpha
Correct. It's basically the "Xerox" or "Kleenex" of portable toilet in North
America.

